# Masters liscense legal issues



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I would go see a lawyer. It may vary greatly from state to state but in the places I've lived in order for a company to work under a license the holder of said license has to own a percentage of the business. 

IBTL


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Legalities aside , if your vouching for carnies work /equipment, you're liability is wide open....

~CS~


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

First of all, non competes are usually completely unenforceable.
Second, no matter what you do, his personality isn't one that is going to ask anyone anything so, short of the Wizard of Oz showing up, no balls will be present.
I would stay out of it.
The little bit of beer money he is making might be worth it to him.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Sue the bastard!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Chaosauzi said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Anyways enough back story. He has had his masters signed to this company for over 5 years and it isn't until the last couple months that he started recieving compensation for the liscense, and it is less than 300 a month.


I'm sure rules vary per location.
It is illegal here to use a Masters License unless you are a full time employee, owner, or partner of the Company. PERIOD.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

You should post what state you're in. In Minnesots, it's a renewed thing every three years. You can't work elsewhere and have a master of record. Also, did he sign a contract that he didn't read or get a copy of? Very odd if you ask me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

If it walks like a duck...SUE EM!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

This might be a stretch, but, worst case could he go to prison for criminal negligence if something really bad happens?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> This might be a stretch, but, worst case could he go to prison for criminal negligence if something really bad happens?


Indeed it's better to sit at the 'plaintiff's' table than the 'defendant's' table.


----------

